# Stuck on 90kg bench press 5X5 ??



## Guest

As title says folks. What now ?

Do I drop the weight down ?

What weight should I drop to from 90kg.

Going to be tuff to take weight OFF :cursing:


----------



## 2004mark

What reps are you getting out with 90kg?


----------



## Major Eyeswater

The standard treatment for plateus is to deload a little.

Personally I'd just drop to 87.5kg then come back up


----------



## gearchange

What weight are you at with 5x5 ,you can press 5 reps at what weight ?


----------



## seandog69

2004mark said:


> What reps are you getting out with 90kg?


From the thread title I'd guess 5x5

@dallas try a deload week, if your pressing this constant with no change could be time to rest up and see if you can push harder next time, also drop sets could work or just forgo 5x5 @90 and do heavier single reps for a bit and come back and see if this improves your sets


----------



## xpower

seandog69 said:


> From the thread title I'd guess 5x5


 I think @2004mark is asking when during the 5x5 are you failing

e.g 5,5,5,5,3


----------



## Stephen9069

Keep it on 90kg and do 5 sets of 1 or 2 for a couple weeks or drop the weight down and start doing paused reps


----------



## seandog69

xpower said:


> I think @2004mark is asking when during the 5x5 are you failing
> 
> e.g 5,5,5,5,3


Well Yeah that would make sense I suppose lol, don't mind me it's 5.38am here


----------



## Guest

2004mark said:


> What reps are you getting out with 90kg?


5 sets of 5 reps. Been stuck on it for 3 workouts now.

And I feel its getting bl00dy heavier now

Really really struggled to get 5 on the last 2 sets tonight.

Everything els is climing nicely.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

dallas said:


> 5 sets of 5 reps. Been stuck on it for 3 workouts now.
> 
> And I feel its getting bl00dy heavier now
> 
> Really really struggled to get 5 on the last 2 sets tonight.
> 
> Everything els is climing nicely.


If you're actually making 5x5, then surely it's time to up the weight


----------



## gaz90

more volume.

if i were you id just do rest pause on the last set where you lose the reps.

example...

90x5

90x5

90x5

90x5

90x4...15second rest/ 5 breaths...2 reps...15second rest/ 5 breaths...1 rep


----------



## Guest

Major Eyeswater said:


> If you're actually making 5x5, then surely it's time to up the weight


If I add 1kg a side more (92kg) I can no way get 5X5. Only on the first set.


----------



## gearchange

dallas said:


> 5 sets of 5 reps. Been stuck on it for 3 workouts now.
> 
> And I feel its getting bl00dy heavier now
> 
> Really really struggled to get 5 on the last 2 sets tonight.
> 
> Everything els is climing nicely.


Then you need to change something,5x5 will not keep rising indefinitely only to your limit then its up to other aspects such as your weight ,strength.You may need to change diet add more cals,protein etc.You can deload which does work but it won't get you much further without all the rest.

I got stuck at 160k for a good few months.I walked away from bb and did dumbbells only for two weeks,increased my protein by 50g and then went back and did 180k .Lots of factors to consider,even being upset with yourself can make a huge difference to your lifts.

I hope you find the piece of the jigsaw holding you back and nail it


----------



## Guest

gaz90 said:


> more volume.
> 
> if i were you id just do rest pause on the last set where you lose the reps.
> 
> example...
> 
> 90x5
> 
> 90x5
> 
> 90x5
> 
> 90x5
> 
> 90x4...15second rest/ 5 breaths...2 reps...15second rest/ 5 breaths...1 rep


Yeh. Might try that ?

Anyone els done this ?

If not I will drop the weight I think.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

dallas said:


> If I add 1kg a side more (92kg) I can no way get 5X5. Only on the first set.


I think that's the point though. If you fail to hit 5x5 at 92kg then the next time you workout you might hit more reps, which equals means you're getting stronger


----------



## Guest

gearchange said:


> Then you need to change something,5x5 will not keep rising indefinitely only to your limit then its up to other aspects such as your weight ,strength.You may need to change diet add more cals,protein etc.You can deload which does work but it won't get you much further without all the rest.
> 
> I got stuck at 160k for a good few months.I walked away from bb and did dumbbells only for two weeks,increased my protein by 50g and then went back and did 180k .Lots of factors to consider,even being upset with yourself can make a huge difference to your lifts.
> 
> I hope you find the piece of the jigsaw holding you back and nail it


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Mikkeltaylor said:


> I think that's the point though. If you fail to hit 5x5 at 92kg then the next time you workout you might hit more reps, which equals means you're getting stronger


Oh its gettin complicated now.

I thought you moved to a new weight as previous session should be a bit to light next time

Oh B0LOX ive confused my self now :confused1:


----------



## sneeky_dave

I had a sticking point at 92.5, failed on 3 workouts, the app automatically removed 10%. I worked back up using paused reps and walked straight through the plateau, on track for 95kg on Wednesday 

Definitely made a huge difference did the de load. It upset me removing weight but it's clearly been worth it as I've soon progressed past that point.


----------



## 2004mark

dallas said:


> 5 sets of 5 reps. Been stuck on it for 3 workouts now.
> 
> And I feel its getting bl00dy heavier now
> 
> Really really struggled to get 5 on the last 2 sets tonight.
> 
> Everything els is climing nicely.


Dunno what the 'official' 5x5 method is.

But in my thinking it should be a ****ing struggle on your last set... if it's not then you're too light.

Once I hit 5x5 I move onto the nest weight... so with 92.5kg expect something like 5,5,4,3,2


----------



## sneeky_dave

dallas said:


> Oh its gettin complicated now.
> 
> I thought you moved to a new weight as previous session should be a bit to light next time
> 
> Oh B0LOX ive confused my self now :confused1:


If at 90kg you get 5x5 you move up a weight next session. If you only get say 5,5,5,4,3 you stay at that weight. If you fail 3 times you apply a 10% de load.


----------



## xpower

2004mark said:


> Dunno what the 'official' 5x5 method is.
> 
> But in my thinking it should be a ****ing struggle on your last set... if it's not then you're too light.
> 
> Once I hit 5x5 I move onto the nest weight... so with 92.5kg expect something like 5,5,4,3,2


Exactly how I see it


----------



## Guest

Thanks folks.

Im actually ready to move up a weight then lol.

I was doing it wrong.

I was just adding 2kg a workout every workout.

So now I need to fail at a weight till I get it at 5X5 just about, then move up 2kg again and so forth.

Thanks loads lads.


----------



## harryalmighty

2004mark said:


> Dunno what the 'official' 5x5 method is.
> 
> But in my thinking it should be a ****ing struggle on your last set... if it's not then you're too light.
> 
> Once I hit 5x5 I move onto the nest weight... so with 92.5kg expect something like 5,5,4,3,2


wendler 531 has you deloading every 4th week, depends what program he is on.


----------



## abcplumb

I took a week off from the gym and I came back a lot stronger.

Some times a good rest can make all the difference.


----------



## GCMAX

Here's a trick that sometimes works, lock out with a weight you know you cant do then re-rack it and quickly drop the weight to something just above your max and it should feel lighter than normal and should allow you to get a rep out.


----------



## Kazza61

dallas said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Im actually ready to move up a weight then lol.
> 
> I was doing it wrong.
> 
> I was just adding 2kg a workout every workout.
> 
> So now I need to fail at a weight till I get it at 5X5 just about, then move up 2kg again and so forth.
> 
> Thanks loads lads.


You could always invest in some fractional weights and go up in even smaller amounts. I got a set and even adding a half kilo a side is still progress in my book.


----------



## DaveW3000

One option is to reset the weight by 10-15% then carry on with your normal progression with the idea being that next time you reach 90kg you don't get stuck.


----------



## Guest

Just thought I would let you know folks.

I've moved up to 96kg now for 5X5

So next session is 98kg 

Its took me 3 weeks to go up 8kg.

My goal is anything over 100kg by Christmas.


----------



## armor king

I would put more weight on the bar its always worked for me


----------



## simonthepieman

2004mark said:


> Dunno what the 'official' 5x5 method is.
> 
> But in my thinking it should be a ****ing struggle on your last set... if it's not then you're too light.
> 
> Once I hit 5x5 I move onto the nest weight... so with 92.5kg expect something like 5,5,4,3,2


This.

Keep upping the weight each week.

When you fail at 3x3 then go back to 90kg x 5 x5 and it will feel fine


----------



## Guest

armor king said:


> I would put more weight on the bar its always worked for me


What do you mean mate? More than 2kg a time ?


----------



## DaveCW

Are you eating enough?


----------



## armor king

dallas said:


> What do you mean mate? More than 2kg a time ?


Like 2 and half kg plates on each side so it would 5kg more. When you plateu you have to give your body a reason to get stronger, delodeing doesnt give it a reason. Take it from someone who can bench 150kg. This works for me for strength


----------



## sneeky_dave

I de loaded and went straight past my plateau a week later.


----------



## Guest

armor king said:


> Like 2 and half kg plates on each side so it would 5kg more. When you plateu you have to give your body a reason to get stronger, delodeing doesnt give it a reason. Take it from someone who can bench 150kg. This works for me for strength


Ohhhh! I get what you mean mate.

Add more weight, not less.

I always thought that with deloading ?? Deloading is going backwards ??

I didn't deload anyhow I just stuck at it and

Its going up each week again.


----------



## Guest

DaveCW said:


> Are you eating enough?


I think so ? Every other exercise was going up (and still is).

I just got a bit stuck with bench Press.

Think I'm to eager to get back to my old strength

from 10 years ago maybe.


----------



## bayliss

when you got stuck at the same weight at 5x5 you can drop to 3x3 and continue to add weight.then go back to 5x5 after some weeks.


----------



## armor king

bayliss said:


> when you got stuck at the same weight at 5x5 you can drop to 3x3 and continue to add weight.then go back to 5x5 after some weeks.


You explained it better than me


----------



## Guest

bayliss said:


> when you got stuck at the same weight at 5x5 you can drop to 3x3 and continue to add weight.then go back to 5x5 after some weeks.


Fanku. Understand now. And thanks @armor king to


----------



## Guest

@ 99kg now for 5x5. Thinking of changing my routine now as I'm bored of it a bit.

Might start a log to.


----------



## The Sweeney

dallas said:


> @ 99kg now for 5x5. Thinking of changing my routine now as I'm bored of it a bit.
> 
> Might start a log to.


Awesome.

I'm doing starting strength which is 3 x 5 and have just gone through the same thing on bench - stuck at 90k, failed last time at 91kg - two more attempts to go, and shoulders, stuck for 3 weeks at 47.5kg, second attempt at 48kg tonight.

I invested in some fractional plates as suggested - I can now go up in 0.5kg increments which suits me fine - yes, it'll be weeks and weeks before I see 100kg on the bench press, but it'll allow me to get there.

I found the program's standard 2.5kg increase each workout far too much - especially on the shoulders - once you reach your plateau, another 2.5kg feels A LOT and the fractional plates have helped me overcome things psychologically, as I can now say to myself "I did it last week, its only another 0.5kg - easy" - And so it plays out...


----------



## Guest

The Sweeney said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I'm doing starting strength which is 3 x 5 and have just gone through the same thing on bench - stuck at 90k, failed last time at 91kg - two more attempts to go, and shoulders, stuck for 3 weeks at 47.5kg, second attempt at 48kg tonight.
> 
> I invested in some fractional plates as suggested - I can now go up in 0.5kg increments which suits me fine - yes, it'll be weeks and weeks before I see 100kg on the bench press, but it'll allow me to get there.
> 
> I found the program's standard 2.5kg increase each workout far too much - especially on the shoulders - once you reach your plateau, another 2.5kg feels A LOT and the fractional plates have helped me overcome things psychologically, as I can now say to myself "I did it last week, its only another 0.5kg - easy" - And so it plays out...


Cool. I never got stuck on shoulders at all. At 74kg now for 5x5.

Getting a bit Bord now though so I'm going add some other exercises and change reps and sets up a bit.

You are correct with the weight though. I just add 1kg a side cuz as you say sometimes its just to much of a jump apart from deads and squats. I go up 2kg a side then (but I'm sh!t at deads and squats).


----------

